# Sepharose beads



## surivaly

Hola:

No sé si microesferas de Sepharose es correcto, pes no encuentro muchas ocurrencias en google. Me podrían decir si el orden de la traducción es el correcto:

La oración original es:
Anti–p38 MAPKa or anti–p38 MAPKb antibodies (2 mg per condition) were preadsorbed to protein A or protein G Sepharose beads,

Mi intento es:
Los anticuerpos MAPKα anti-p38 o MAPKβ anti-p38 (2 mg por condición) se pre absorbieron a microesferas de Sepharose de proteína A o proteína G, 

Muchas gracias


----------



## JBarDom

Suena bastante claro, ya que beads son cuentas, generalmente redondas, utilizadas en joyería de fantasía, por lo tanto microesfera es compatible al vocablo.

Saludos.


----------



## surivaly

Muchas gracias JBarDom, entonces lo mejor cambio microesferas a cuentas no?

Saludos y gracias!

Surivaly


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo diría: "...se prea*d*sorbieron en perlas de Sepharose...".
No es lo mismo absorber que adsorber, el primero es en profundidad y el segundo en superficie.
Saludos.


----------



## surivaly

Ilialluna:

Muchísisisisisimas gracias! 

Surivaly


----------



## JBarDom

surivaly said:


> Muchas gracias JBarDom, entonces lo mejor cambio microesferas a cuentas no?
> 
> Saludos y gracias!
> 
> Surivaly


 
Me quedaría con su intento: microesferas, dado que se trata de materia molecular.

Saludos.


----------



## surivaly

Mcuhas gracias!


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola de nuevo. Se puede decir tanto microesferas como perlas, y se pueden encontrar ambos términos en la literatura. Dije "perlas" por ajustarme al original, porque podrían haber puesto "microspheres" en lugar de "beads".
Saludos.


----------



## surivaly

Exactamente y fíjate que yo estuve buscando ocurrencias en internet y encontré más el término bolas de sefarosa, que microesferas, perlas o cuentas. Será correcto dejarlo como bolas?

Gracias!

Surivaly


----------



## Ilialluna

Yo no he oído nunca "bolas". Para mí son "perlas", pero quizá tendría que decirlo un químico.


----------

